# Enzo's New Agility Ttitle



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

We had a really good weekend this past weekend. Enzo Earned his AX title on Sat. with a first place win, his score was 20 sec, undertime.

Sunday Enzo earned his very first Excellent B leg his score was 15sec. undertime. He came very close to placing 4th. Just 9 more legs to go for his MX title  :happyboogie::happyboogie::happyboogie:


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

a HUGE congrats !!! way to go Enzo and of course you to)

Just to add, my sister got me 1 monkey, they are reordering, but I'm going to send out the 1, this week, so look for it..I think I gotta figure out how to take the battery out of it, cause that thing does NOT SHUT UP! LOL


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks for the comments!!

Thanks Diane, Enzo is having a lot of fun in agility.. 

Oh Max will be so happy  I agree with the sounds that thing pups out and the louder it gets the more Max loves it.

I will get new pictures for you of him opening it


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Woohoo!!! Enzo rocks!!!


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Awesome job! Looks and talent in one package.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks Mary!!

Enzo did get a lot of comments about his looks this past weekend..I think he's a hit lol


----------



## ed1911 (Jan 19, 2011)

Congrats to Enzo and his trainer


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

That's so awesome!!! Congratulations to you both. 

AX and MX. . . are those AKC titles? I'm still trying to get all the agility orgs straight in my head.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Yes AX and MX are AKC titles in agility.. I will see if I can find the info. on AKC website but I really suck at finding things there. in the meantime maybe someone can post it )


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

That is so awesome!!!! Huge congrats!!!!


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

American Kennel Club - AKC Titles and Abbreviations


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks Mary


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Congrats to you guys!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks Kathy


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Congrats!!! Can't wait for the MACH announcement next


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

We are working on it


----------

